# 2 x 18650 Battery Holders



## Nate (May 2, 2011)

Dont start with the "not another where do i get em thread!" 
Seems to be the holy grail!

Here's what i'm working on & the results so far:












The contacts are very crude - but they work ok, i've ordered some "proper" commercial style contacts in which fit "A" batteries (not "AA" - but "A").
The double connector (that joins -ve & +ve together at one end) will be a little small (contacts too close) but still make OK contact.
At the other end its discreet contacts - so easy enough.

Its a modded 2 x 18650 case from DX - easy to pick up anywhere really, & the best thing is its waterproof! (until i drill holes for the wires)
Its also longer than the protected cells, so housing the contacts with no issues.

The contacts should arrive in a few days so i'll put up some pics when they arrive.

The little grey inserts are moulded plastic parts that i'm making myself (polyurethane resin in silicone molds - refer to Turboferret's thread on how moulding is done).

My little project is a set of blinkers for a bicycle & i'm of course running 18650 torches for a light, so they were the obvious choice.


Commercial?
Will I sell them?
Most likely (i have a little internet business making camera mounts for bicycles)... but its hella easy to DIY these - battery case easy, you can get the contacts yourself & use a padle pop stick (ice-cream included) as the end bits instead of my moulded platic.

Parts Used:
- Double battery contact: Keystone #290, Element14 #1650689
- -ve battery contact: Keystone #209, Element14 #2027320
- +ve battery contact: Keystone #238/228, Element14 #1650677/1650676
- Waterproof case: DealExtreme # 54458

About $4 in parts (not taking into account postage)

Element14 - huge guys for ANYTHING electronic, http://au.element14.com/ in pretty much every country & used to be "Farnell" - well in Aus anyway.

Hopefully my first post shall assist a few


----------



## VegasF6 (May 2, 2011)

Neat. I recently purchased the 38 piece set of those battery cases. It comes with a 24 times 18650 holder for a 100 volt pack. It takes a little DIY assembly though.


----------



## Nate (May 2, 2011)

Dont really need 100volts to drive 3 LEDs @ 30mA 

Sticking with 2 18650's at the moment.
There's commercially available 1 x 18650 holders (ebay - 5 for $10), i'll offer 2 x 18650 - easy enough to join together & get 4x18650.

Do people typically need more than that? i'm guessing there'll be a few crazies on here - but typically whats a common battery pack for lights?


----------



## Justin Case (May 2, 2011)

What are the advantages of your product over the 2x18650 holder from LuminousDIY?


----------



## Nate (May 2, 2011)

Justin Case said:


> What are the advantages of your product over the 2x18650 holder from LuminousDIY?


 
Didnt know they existed!
Not a huge amount - how different can a battery pack really be?
Apart from obvious quality concerns, they all seem to be Polyurethane cast moulds with the same battery contacts

Few differences:
- biggest is that mine is "weatherproof", so it'll keep out dirt & gunk a lot better (being my application is for a bike)
- i'll sell mine with soldered leads, so more user friendly if you dont have basic tools. (i assume Luminous need wire, soldering iron & pliers)
- it will be a fixed config with batteries in series (7.2v), the Luminous have much better flexibility (something i can change easily enough with contacts - 3.6 or 7.2v setup)
- maybe some weight differences, you know cyclists!

It'll probably just come down to what country you're in & the time it takes to get them, heading down to the post office every 2nd day & waiting in line to send off 1 unit isnt smart! So i'll probably send them out weekly - or get someone to distribute in a few major countries & send 10 at once etc.


----------



## Nate (May 6, 2011)

Sorted....
Came out alright - a few mods to the contacts (bend back bits that stick out) apart from that, all very quick & simple to put together.


----------



## Footleg (May 10, 2011)

Really neat solution Nate. I particularly like the fact that the cells can easily be removed to charge on a standard charger. Do these plastic cell boxes come in larger sizes to take more cells? As you saw on my recent post ( http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314680-Low-cost-DIY-18650-battery-holder ) my 6 cell pack requires that the entire pack is charged as assembled. That is raising some interesting questions that I am chase on the forum, but I hope I can just plug a charger into a socket on my light and charge it as a sealed unit. Still won't be as waterproof as your design though.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Justin Case (May 10, 2011)

Those cases are essentially regular food storage containers. Try googling "snapware" or similar products. The main difference is probably that the dedicated CellBox cases have molded ribs in the bottom to match the curve of an 18650 and also slots to insert the end plates.


----------



## Nate (May 10, 2011)

DX have SKU 3258, which are "resistant", but the ones above are the only ones i can find that are "waterproof"
I'd just tape 2 together for a 4 back, it starts to get dodgy taping up & hooking up more after that though.

As per justin - look for some food cases, but my ends wont fit.


----------



## mrradlos (May 18, 2011)

I really like your holders! How much are they - and where can I order them (could not find them on your homepage)? You might get some more orders if you show them on mtb-r! 

Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## Nate (May 19, 2011)

sorry - i've been flat out with my blinkers project & interest didnt seem that high in the 2x holders.
I'll get them finished & up on my web page - you can go to http://www.rigidmount.com/battery_case.html but its not in the menu's yet.

I also got in some 1 x 18650 holders from ebay & they're crap - the spring is all over the place, so i'll probably mold up some of those on the weekend depending on time too.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Where to find a single 17670 or 18650 battery case for carrying a spare in pocket.*

I keep finding the standard two 18650 or 4 cr123 cases. I want something small, preferably a tube to keep a spare battery in my pocket. Not bigger than necessary, but will provide protection from shorting it in my pocket. One sized for the 17670 would be awesome so it didn't rattle, but I'm sure I can figure something out if it does. Any help with this would be great. I'm about to order an eagletac p20c2 mkII xml and two or three aw protected 17670's to run in it. I already have a wf-139 charger i use for my aw rcr123's. Also a single rcr123 case would be great as well, for when I'm carring my Jetbeam RRT-0.


----------



## Glock27 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Where to find a single 17670 or 18650 battery case for carrying a spare in pocket*

I carry a spare 18650 in my pocket in a waterproof match case I found at Wal - Mart for $1. With a small piece of foam in the bottom an 18650 fits perfectly!

http://www.bestglide.com/waterproof_match_holder.html
G27


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a good idea, after I get my aw 17670's I'lead to some local outdoor stores and see what I can find.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## tjh434 (Dec 23, 2011)

*18650 Battery storage/cases*

Hi,

I have several of the Powerpax battery holders for AA/AAA cells, which I think are great for transporting/storage.

Does anyone know of any holders for 18650 cells?

I did find one on ebay but it is basically just a plastic box that holds two. Is ok but would prefer something better/stronger.

Thanks.


----------



## RBWNY (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 18650 Battery storage/cases*

I have several of these which hold either 16340 or 18650 (usually in 4's/2's). They're usually clear plastic, with good snap closures. I like them very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjh434 (Dec 23, 2011)

Where did you buy them from please?


----------



## Burgess (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 18650 Battery storage/cases*

Get a Waterproof Match Container (orange plastic), in the Camping Section of Wal-Mart.

Cost about a dollar each.

Very strong, rugged, and totally waterproof !

Love 'em !


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 18650 Battery storage/cases*

Good idea. I will check out the match cases myself! Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 18650 Battery storage/cases*

troll removed.


----------



## jmcf1949 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Where to find a single 17670 or 18650 battery case for carrying a spare in pocket*

I carry my spare 18650 in a plastic case designed to hold a roll of nickels. Cost me fifty cents at my local coin store.

Jim - Semper Fi


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Sep 16, 2012)

*18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

I'm looking for something like the Otterbox to store 18350 or 18650 Batteries. Each case to hold separate. Do any of you have storage boxes setup for deticated batteries? If so where are you getting them and the foam cutouts? Pics would work also. Thanks


----------



## Norm (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

:welcome:

Here is a Google search of your topic using the Google search box at the top of the page - Norm


----------



## Gemlab (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

Hi
I put 8 18650 in an otter box , waterp.roof


----------



## SPNKr (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

I'm interested in knowing what options there are for storing 2-4 18350s as well, since most storage solutions are for AA or AAA batteries.

2 18350s stack up to more than 7cm, so they won't fit in 18650 slots. Any ideas?


----------



## Gemlab (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

OtterBox 2000 Series is a cleverly-made drybox designed to withstand submersion up to 100 feet! Waterproof, crushproof and airtight, these cases provide protection for your wallet, jewelry, iPod, cell phone, small camera and more! Will fit an iPhone with a Defender Series case on it. 8 18650 fit , it is the size for an iphone with case. with room to spare, $18.00


----------



## SPNKr (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

Thanks for the suggestion Gemlab, but I'm looking for storage for 2-4 batteries. 8 18650s would mean 16 18350s assuming it's a loose fit for you now. I don't and never will have that many batteries :/


----------



## Gemlab (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

8 18650 fit great, it's the iphone that has more room.
check out the smaller 1000 otter dry box it may work.


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

These are what you want. It will hold two 18650's lengthwise or four CR123/18350's width-wise.


----------



## vpr5703 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

I've got a battery storage tube from Lighthound that stores 2 18650's or 4 (R)CR123 lengthwise. COst ~$1.50 or $0.99 if you catch em on sale. Waterproof and pretty durable, too.


----------



## lj3x (Sep 18, 2012)

I use the m&m tubes to put 2 18650 batteries.


----------



## xoomercom (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

Anything that would store 4 or 8 x 18650 at once?


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: 18350 and 18650 Battery Storage?*

There is nothing that I know of that will store 4 to 8 18650's at once. Each of the plastic cases I referenced above will hold two each. Several of those will hold what you need. You will most likely not be using more than two at a time.


----------



## bcalvary (Dec 2, 2012)

*18650 battery cases*

Could someone recommend a 18650 battery case to buy? My collection is growing and I don't want to have any problems with them touching each other.


----------



## BIGLOU (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: 18650 battery cases*

Battery Station and Light Hound carry these.


----------



## Wacki (Dec 2, 2012)

*Best 18650 holder?*

What's the best 18650 battery holder? I'm thinking Maxpedition 1809 VOLTA. 

Any word on if PowerPax will ever make a 18650 carrier?


----------



## Wacki (Dec 3, 2012)

That is awesome.






lj3x said:


> I use the m&m tubes to put 2 18650 batteries.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Jul 10, 2013)

lj3x said:


> I use the m&m tubes to put 2 18650 batteries.



Wow, I laughed when I saw this! Good show. I used to collect mini M&M's that came in these tubes and organize them by color... do they even make these anymore?


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2013)

Dime tubes from any coin store


----------

